# Glue for assembling wood car kits?



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I’m going to build some older NOS scale wood car kits I recently purchased. I'm familiar with many types of glue used to bond wood specifically and I realize some work better than others for long term exposure to the elements and durability. Can anyone offer a product that has provided years of service without issue for car assembly? I have over the years seen multiple items of wood with glue that essentially failed; examples include glue curling up and debonding, brittle and or fractured glue joints, heat damage and more. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I built wooden structures in the mid to late 80's using thick CA and they are still holding up just fine. However, these were indoor models and not exposed to weather or UV. I've also used thick CA more recently to build some Hartford Products kits - for gluing wood to wood, white metal to wood, and white metal to white metal. So far, no issues. I've had poorer results with Titebond II where glue joints failed. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had very good luck with Titebond III, the waterproof version. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've built many wood kits over the years and find that both Titebond II and III hold up very well. They're the only glues I use for wood-to-wood bonds. I've never had a bond failure. I use thick CA to attach metal and plastic parts to wood.

Doc


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Titebond III


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Titebond 3 is what many bow makers recommend for gluing wooden longbows and other all wood type bows with, especially for gluing the backing to the bow. If it holds up for those conditions, out in the weather, it should hold up for gluing wood train car kits.  
Gorilla Glue also makes a waterproof glue like titebond 3. I would guess that it's about the same thing.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I have scratch-build or kit-build all my rolling stock for the last few years.
I use Fast-Cap 2P-10 glue exclusively. Comes in 3 formulas and is a little spendy.
But no clamps are needed and you cannot break the joint after it sets.
It was designed for woodworkers, doll house builders, wooden model ship builders, etc..
I get mine at Woodcraft, but Google it for other suppliers.


----------

